# Проблемы с com портом

## Anlorn

Привет всем. Вообщем решил сделать себе на домашнем сервере сериальную консоль т.к. учусь в другом городе а сервер дома и локально работать получается редко. Вообщем спаял нуль-модемный кабель, подключил и ничего... пытался напрямую через echo кидать текст, не передается и все. В Биосе мат платы все включено. Попробовал на другом компе с тем же кабелем, и с тем же компом приемником, все нормально. 

Настораживает, что 

```
dmesg | grep tty
```

 показывает

```
console [tty0] enabled

Couldn't install MOXA Smartio/Industio family tty driver !

SyncLink serial driver $Revision: 4.38 $, tty major#254

SyncLink MultiPort driver $Revision: 4.38 $, tty major#253

SyncLink GT $Revision: 4.50 $, tty major#252

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
```

Причем,  *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/tty/driver/serial

 ,  показывает, что порт есть 

```
0: uart:16550A port:000003F8 irq:4 tx:0 rx:0

1: uart:unknown port:000002F8 irq:3 

2: uart:unknown port:000003E8 irq:4

3: uart:unknown port:000002E8 irq:3
```

Я в тупике, может кто подкинет идейку?  :Question: 

p.s. Провел еще один интересный эксперимент, подключил к этому порту модем, и попытался перевести его в режим ожидания, модем отреагировал, но не так как надо вместо лампочек DTR и HS загорелись RD и ТD.

----------

## targeti

 *Anlorn wrote:*   

> Привет всем. Вообщем решил сделать себе на домашнем сервере сериальную консоль т.к. учусь в другом городе а сервер дома и локально работать получается редко. Вообщем спаял нуль-модемный кабель, подключил и ничего... 

 

А что, планируется нуль-модемный кабель тянуть в другой город?   :Smile: 

----------

## Anlorn

Через всю квартиру, это получается метров 15, с учетом изгибов.

----------

## user11

А не многовато? Может, скорость убавить?

----------

## Anlorn

Пытался, ставить и 9600 не помогло

----------

## user11

Коли больше идей нет, предложу "традиционный" железячный подход...

1. а если попробовать к этому компу подключить com-мышь?

2. а если спаять петлю-заглушку?

3. не работает только приём, только передача или и то, и другое?

4. есть ли какие-то признаки работы механизма аппаратного handshake, типа ожидания готовности удалённого узла?

5. что показывает осциллограф (если нету - скачет ли среднее показание вольтметра при передаче данных на низкой скорости) при отправке данных (при выключенном аппаратном handshake)?

А может, в этом компе банально неправильная разводка в кабеле мать-задняя панель? Лампочки же не те загорелись!

PS. и, наконец, не проще ли использовать ethernet?  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

Модем подключается не нуль-модемным кабелем и, весьма желательно, для скоростей больше 19 200 не трехпроводной схемой. Если другой город, то не обязательно модем, если у тебя сервер по езернету подключен. Мир вообще-то использует ssh, а не паяет проводочки. Если же тебе нужен резервный канал, то ставишь модем с нормальным кабелем, а дальше читаешь доку, как наладить dial-in для твоей конфигурации, в данном случае, для твоего порта  /dev/ttyS0. Потом по межгороду звонишь на свой домашний телефон, и если там не взяли трубку, то ее возьмет модем, и, о радость! ты получишь желаную консоль. А напряжения и силы тока твоего порта не хватит, чтобы по телефонной линии связать тебя с каким угодно другим местом  :Smile:  На такое применение никто и не расчитывал, или ты думаешь, что модемы люди для забавы лет 30 применяют?

Общее правило: не надо описывать то, что ты делаешь. Опиши то, что ты хочешь получить, и спроси как этого добиться. А то получается что:

- Я просунул голову между прутьями спинки кровати, а обратно не выходит. Что мне делать?

А можно было бы и не совать туда голову... Веб-камера или камера на сотовом решила бы твою проблему   :Laughing: 

----------

